# How much VRAM does a GMA 950 graphics use? OS X



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

On Intel's website they state the GMA 950 can use up to 224MB of Video Memory (correct me if I'm wrong). In windows the Intel Graphics utility can tell you how much memory your currently using.

Is there a way to tell in OS X how much graphics memory your using? Does it ever go above or below 64MB? How much slower is 667Mhz DDR2 (in the MacBook) than dedicated graphics memory(GDDR)?

Will there be a way to hack it to enable more graphics memory than 64MB?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Because the video chip in the MacBook isn't dedicated, it is _much_ slower than the MacBook Pro's dedicated video chip by 2-3 times in applications and games that make extensive use of the video card. Non-dedicated video cards use the processor and main level RAM to operate, whereas dedicated video cards use those two components for more important things, hence being more efficient and substantially faster in performance. The performance difference isn't made up between using 667 MHZ DDR2 or GDDR - the speed difference comes in the fact that the GDDR is dedicated, and not shared (or using other components of the system).


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

jdurston said:


> On Intel's website they state the GMA 950 can use up to 224MB of Video Memory (correct me if I'm wrong). In windows the Intel Graphics utility can tell you how much memory your currently using.
> 
> Is there a way to tell in OS X how much graphics memory your using? Does it ever go above or below 64MB? How much slower is 667Mhz DDR2 (in the MacBook) than dedicated graphics memory(GDDR)?
> 
> Will there be a way to hack it to enable more graphics memory than 64MB?



I dont own a macbook but on my PC laptop with a dedicated intel video, I can tell it how much to use.I've got mine set to 32mb right now which is more than enough since I dont game on my laptop. Having said that, everything else runs perfectly fine and there are no speed issues. If you're not playing heavy games, there is no need to have more than 64mb ram - ever (for video memory). Dont let others depress you about it being shared and 'slower' because the slowness is only really noticable in games and not much else. Its a fine laptop for day to day use and nobody will know the video is shared or not....


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

under XP the GMA 950 seems to be able to handle some moderate gaming

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgRq_ddLJbs&search=macbook
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpSAf56v1S4&search=macbook

and call of duty 2 seems to run ok under X

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6tK31NVUmA&mode=suggested_some&search=macbook


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been told by a usually reliable source that the video in a MacBook cannot even do WYSIWYG 2-finger scrolling.. That the image breaks up until the scroll is finished. Is this true? This would be a major block for me on the MacBook.... ???


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

i'm not sure what you mean.

i use golive with no problems on the macbook. illustrator as well.

2GB of RAM is an unfortunate reality though.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

My friend said that he tried out a MacBook at an Apple store. When he tried to scrolla window the image broke up until he stopped 2-fingering it..... ??? Is this maybe because Apple cheaped out on demo RAM?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Doesnt happen to me.




rgray said:


> My friend said that he tried out a MacBook at an Apple store. When he tried to scrolla window the image broke up until he stopped 2-fingering it..... ??? Is this maybe because Apple cheaped out on demo RAM?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

moonsocket said:


> Doesnt happen to me.


So how much RAM are you running? I like the MacBook form factor - as an arthritic geezer, it is the smallest, lightest, etc.... and that way makes sense... but I'm concerned about the video. I don't game but I use my current 12"PB a lot for classroom presentations when teaching stats and intro psych. Sometimes I use video. Will the MacBook do or do I have to "Pro" it which I don't want to do becaus I don't need the extra weight/size...


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

rgray said:


> I have been told by a usually reliable source that the video in a MacBook cannot even do WYSIWYG 2-finger scrolling.. That the image breaks up until the scroll is finished. Is this true? This would be a major block for me on the MacBook.... ???


Two finger scrolling for me is like butter. No breaks ups at all. Expose is very smooth too. I have smooth scrolling turned on.

For me graphics haven't been an issue at all. But I don't play games on my computer.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Im only running 512 at the moment. It works fine but I havent done any real photoshop yet.



rgray said:


> So how much RAM are you running? I like the MacBook form factor - as an arthritic geezer, it is the smallest, lightest, etc.... and that way makes sense... but I'm concerned about the video. I don't game but I use my current 12"PB a lot for classroom presentations when teaching stats and intro psych. Sometimes I use video. Will the MacBook do or do I have to "Pro" it which I don't want to do becaus I don't need the extra weight/size...


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

rgray said:


> I have been told by a usually reliable source that the video in a MacBook cannot even do WYSIWYG 2-finger scrolling.. That the image breaks up until the scroll is finished. Is this true? This would be a major block for me on the MacBook.... ???


you tube has a video about that too... look up macbook 2finger


and correct me if i'm wrong, but after watching that Video of Half life 2, i feel as though i missed out on something, with diablo 2 and UT 2004 being the best my computer can run...That game seems to have very good graphics.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I think I will go for the MacBook (over the Pro), but if there are scrolling issues, I'm gonna hunt you guys down....


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

rgray said:


> Thanks for the input. I think I will go for the MacBook (over the Pro), but if there are scrolling issues, I'm gonna hunt you guys down....


The GMA graphics have a performance hit in games but I'm sure they can handle scrolling. BTW, I have 1GB in mine.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Now I wanna install HL2 to see if thats true...


----------



## andrewh (Jan 14, 2005)

please install battlefield 2 and tell me how that is too :lmao: . its not a deciding factor but id really like to see if it would run decently at all now that ive seen those videos.


----------

